# Looking up arabians on data source. ^^



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got a data source subscription!! if any one has a register pure or half Arabian i would be happy to look them up for you! i can see any shows they have been in, pedigree, foals, owners, breeder. the member ship for data source is not cheap so i want to make sure i use it alot!! thanks for your time!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

OOOOHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you SO MUCH for you offer!!! Can you look up my gelding and the mare I had but just sold to my friend?

My gelding is "Braveheart W"
mare is "Golebica"

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Braveheart W

*Foal Date* 12 Apr 2004 *Color* Bay *Gender* Gelding 01 Mar 2006 *Sire* *EA ECHSTRAVAGANT*
AHR*562452 Chestnut 1998 *Dam* *BRASS PRINCESS*
AHR*523696 Bay 1995 *Dam's Sire* *BRASS*
AHR*205794 Bay 1979 *Parentage* DNA typed. Parentage verified.
-------------------------------------------------------------

*Breeder* WILLMS ARABIANS *Owners* JESSICA ZAMBONI 08-November-2008
HEATHER JAUNAKAIS 20-May-2008
WILLMS ARABIANS 12-April-2004------------------------------------------------------------


*REGION 7 CHAMPIONSHIP (7853) * *Region: 7* *27-APR-06 to 30-APR-06* Arabian Two-Year-Old Geldings RES CH 2 4 6 *ASHO4U (7852) * *Region: 7* *25-APR-06 to 26-APR-06* Arabian Gelding In-Hand 2 2 0 Arabian Gelding In-Hand Champ 2 3 0 *CAROUSEL CHARITY HORSE SHOW (7865) * *Region: 7* *16-MAR-06 to 19-MAR-06* Arabian Gelding In-Hand 3 3 0 
No foals.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Golebica

*Foal Date* 25 Mar 1994 *Color* Bay *Gender* Mare *Sire* **CZAPRAK*
AHR*220418 Bay 1974 *Dam* *GOBORA*
AHR*431366 Grey 1989 *Dam's Sire* *BRUSALLY NABORROS*
AHR*112228 Grey 1974 *Parentage* Blood typed. Parentage verified.-----------------------------------------------------------

*Breeder* THOMAS E ROESENER *Owners* JESSICA ZAMBONI 11-October-2008
KATHY ALLEN 19-May-2008
WAYNE OR CONNIE CUDMORE 26-January-2001
MICHAEL R COLLINS 19-February-1996
THOMAS E ROESENER 25-March-1994------------------------------------------------------------

No show records or foals


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

if u want to look up my my mare is Ellie. owners said she was regestered but they never bothered with the pappers. so really the owner when she was 2 still has them but cant find them i tried but will keep trying. 

so look under Ellie or Ellie may or Ellie mae lol.

thanks.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

jessetjames said:


> if u want to look up my my mare is Ellie. owners said she was regestered but they never bothered with the pappers. so really the owner when she was 2 still has them but cant find them i tried but will keep trying.
> 
> so look under Ellie or Ellie may or Ellie mae lol.
> 
> thanks.


couldn't find anything under those names that were born in like 1999 or 2000, what's the name of her old owners? i can search by there name if you know it. or maybe what state they are in?


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

Twilight Arabians said:


> couldn't find anything under those names that were born in like 1999 or 2000, what's the name of her old owners? i can search by there name if you know it. or maybe what state they are in?


 ill let u know ill try to call the old owners tonight and find out the name of the previous owner. also the state is IL. but they could of lied to me because why would u register a qtr/arab????


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

well it wont let me eddit it grrr but said to say the old owners phone is no longer in service, so ill just pm the people i bought it from maby shes under there name know.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know if he's on there, but if you could look up "Danjo Regale Locomotion" that'd be awesome, I'm not sure about the e at the end of Regal so if you don't get hits one way try the other way. Thanks so much!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

HorseSavvy said:


> I don't know if he's on there, but if you could look up "Danjo Regale Locomotion" that'd be awesome, I'm not sure about the e at the end of Regal so if you don't get hits one way try the other way. Thanks so much!


i dont know if this is him but its the closest i could find.

*DJ REGALE LOCOMOTION - HAHR*1A306761*



*Foal Date* 12 Apr 1992 *Color* Chestnut *Gender* Stallion *Sire* REGALE VICTORY
ASHA*73366S *Dam* *MARY DEE TARA*
AHR*205562 Grey 1980 *Dam's Sire* *AMFANTASTICDORSAZ*
AHR*27421 Bay 1964

--------------------------

*Breeder* MARLENE SNIVELY *Owners* JOSEPHINE E EBERHARDT 16-May-1992
-------------------------------

No show records or foals.

----------------------------------

Markings -- STAR, STRIP AND SNIP TO BOTH NOSTRILS AND UPPERLIP. LOWERLIP. LEFT HIND PARTIAL CORONET.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks so much!!! You're awesome


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Twilight Arabians said:


> i dont know if this is him but its the closest i could find.
> 
> *DJ REGALE LOCOMOTION - HAHR*1A306761*
> 
> ...


The markings are pretty acurate, but he's not a stallion....and I think he was born in '94, but I'm probably wrong. I don't know much XD Thanks so much for looking him up!!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

HorseSavvy said:


> The markings are pretty acurate, but he's not a stallion....and I think he was born in '94, but I'm probably wrong. I don't know much XD Thanks so much for looking him up!!!!


i looked at the last recorded owner and it said there are in WI, sometime its really a gelding anf they just put stallion, like my boy is registered as a stallion.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Twilight Arabians said:


> i looked at the last recorded owner and it said there are in WI, sometime its really a gelding anf they just put stallion, like my boy is registered as a stallion.


Really? huh that's really weird! It is him by the way thanks so much! I googled him because I was bored haha and I found this thing one of his old owners posted and the bloodlines you have matched those. Yup and he's still here in WI. Thanks so much again!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Probably because no went sent in the form to change their status to gelding


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool! My first horse was a grey arabian named Empire's Echo. That is all I knew about his registered name. It would be soo awesome if you could look him up. Thanks!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok so I have a few
Bentlee B
C-ambara II
Anja ( this is the mother of c_ambara II)
Lady Bentlee, CA ( this one would be the one I want looked up the most)
also if you can find pictures of them that would be so great. [email protected] is my email if you have any questions


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

couldn't find anything under Bentlee B.

C-ambara II

*BASKFIBIA X **ANJA

foals:
**SH ANTIQUITY* 
*SH ANTIQUITY* (half arabian)
*C-AMATHYST* 
*SH TAMBARINA
CA AMBARA BAY* 
*CA ALEXUS* 
*LADY BENTLEE CA
AMBARA DAWN CA
AMBASSADOR CA* 

Her sire


















---------------------------------------

*ANJA AHR*94761 Bay 1973

***DAR X ***AMBARA*

*foals:*

*C-ANGONJA
C-ASPEN
C-AMBARA II
C-ALPINE BAY
C CYPRUS BASK
TROJAN CA
C-TRYCOUNT

sire:










dam:









-------------------------------------------------

**LADY BENTLEE CA AHR*556684 Grey 1998
sweepstakes mare

**BENTLEE X **C-AMBARA II

sire










---------------------------------------------------


*


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

omg I love you so much thank you thank you thank you. Lady Bentlee is my horse. OMG thank you so much


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I am still in shock thank you so much. This means alot to me.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

how did you find these. Yah C-Ambara is Lady's mom and Bentlee is lady's dad. How did you get a picture of Lady Bentlee, CA. It just amazes me.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

were you able to find a picture of C-Ambara II. Im so excited I can't read this stuff right. OMG


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

no prob!! sorry couldn't find any of C-Ambara II


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

what about Aulrab, Aurab, or Farlane. I am thinking about getting a horse with at least 2 of these stallions in his pedigree and i'd love to know about them.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm just curious about my trainer's horses because they're all so amazing and very pretty. Here they are:
Bellas Caliph
Du Nasrs Angel
Du Jesabelle
DU Isabella
Du Dadron Abecho

I'm also curious about the "Belle Echo" lineage..so if you know anything about that...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

you can find pictures here Arabians | Hypoint | Fotki.com


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Could you look up 'Wantley Wildcard'? Not sure if wildcard is one or two words... He is in AUS, so it may not work, but worth a go!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

YOU ARE GOD! Please and thanks on Rio Deja Vu- HAHR 4A339859
and Phazon Fireblaze- 1982 arabian stallion
and pedigree for Talisman- AHR0012063 I only really need the sire and dam.
Any info on past owners, show records and such for Deja vu and Phazon would be great. And maybe while I'm taking advantage of your services you could tell me any info on deja vu's sire and dam. (show records, progeny...blah blah.) anything really! THANKS SOOO MUCH! I have been trying to find someone with the database FOREVER to learn more about my mare!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! Can you please look up RS Dolly? 21 yr old bay arabian mare??? Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Could you look up a name and infor from a freeze brand? Theres a half arab at my barn that has this number on his neck..maybe you can look it up on your website...
Heres the pic> 
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y191/Nyhorsegal05/Other/Other part two/freezebrand1A.jpg

He is a palomino 

4 years ago i had someone look it up for me and she got the last 
six digits of his reg. number>> 203960 Hope this helps some.

Please let me know this pony's history..

thanks


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Beau Baby said:


> what about Aulrab, Aurab, or Farlane. I am thinking about getting a horse with at least 2 of these stallions in his pedigree and i'd love to know about them.



Aulrab (AURAB x ALARIEHA)
Original Entry
Nominated Sire

shows:

*REGION 3 LEAD IN SHOW (1023) * *Region: 3* *07-JUL-91 to 10-JUL-91* Arabian English Pl 3 9 0 Arabian English Pl 3 8 0 *REGION 3 CHAMPIONSHIP (900311) * *Region: 3* *12-JUL-90 to 12-JUL-90* Arabian Pl Driving Champ TOP 5 11 4 *REGION 3 ARABIAN SHOW (900310) * *Region: 3* *08-JUL-90 to 11-JUL-90* Arabian Pl Driving Champ 2 3 0 Arabian English Pl Champ 5 15 0 Arabian English Pl 1 7 1 Arabian Pl Driving 2 4 0 *32ND ARABIAN HORSE SHOW (900309) * *Region: 3* *15-JUN-90 to 17-JUN-90* Arabian English Pl 3 8 0 Arabian Pl Driving Champ 1 4 2 Arabian English Pl Champ 7 13 0 Arabian Pl Driving 2 3 0 *REGION 2 SUMMER CLASSIC (87225) * *Region: 2* *23-JUL-87 to 26-JUL-87* Arabian Pl Driving Champ 3 8 0 *MONTEREY ARAB HORSE CLSC (87189) * *Region: 3* *10-JUL-87 to 12-JUL-87* Arabian Pl Driving 1 6 1 Arabian Pl Driving Champ 1 4 2 *38TH ANNUAL ALL ARAB SHOW (87101) * *Region: 3* *04-JUN-87 to 07-JUN-87* Arabian Pl Driving Champ 4 5 0 Arabian Pl Driving 1 5 1 *DOUBLE HEAD FRIDAY BONUS (87069) * *Region: 2* *15-MAY-87 to 17-MAY-87* Arabian Pl Driving 2 4 0 Arabian Pl Driving Champ 1 4 2 *26TH ANN OPEN ARAB & HALF (87070) * *Region: 2* *16-MAY-87 to 17-MAY-87* Arabian Pl Driving 1 4 1 Arabian Pl Driving Champ 1 4 2 *SILVER ANNIVERSARY SHOW (87114) * *Region: 2* *02-MAY-87 to 03-MAY-87* Arabian English Pl 5 5 0 *REG 2 SUMMER CLASSIC (86206) * *Region: 2* *24-JUL-86 to 27-JUL-86* A/HA/AA Dressage First Level 6 21 0 *PACIFIC SLOPE CHAMPIONSHIP (86437) * *Region: 7* *15-JUL-86 to 20-JUL-86* Arabian Mounted Native Costume Champ TOP 3 9 4 Arabian Ladies Side Saddle Champ RES CH 2 4 6 *MONTEREY ARABIAN CLASSIC (86328) * *Region: 3* *11-JUL-86 to 13-JUL-86* Arabian Park Horse 2 2 0 Arabian Park Horse Champ 2 2 0 *REGION 3 CHAMPIONSHIP (86142) * *Region: 3* *20-JUN-86 to 22-JUN-86* Arabian Mounted Native Costume Champ TOP 5 16 4 *37TH ANN ALL ARABIAN SHOW (86260) * *Region: 3* *05-JUN-86 to 08-JUN-86* Arabian Mounted Native Costume 1 9 2 Arabian Mounted Native Costume Champ 2 6 1 *SILVER ANNIVERSARY OPEN (86071) * *Region: 2* *17-MAY-86 to 18-MAY-86* Arabian English Pl 1 3 .5 Arabian Ladies Side Saddle 1 2 .5 Arabian Ladies Side Saddle Champ 1 2 1 Arabian English Pl Champ 1 8 4 *SILVER ANNIV BON PUREBRED (86284) * *Region: 2* *16-MAY-86 to 18-MAY-86* Arabian English Pl 1 3 .5 Arabian Mounted Native Costume 1 2 .5 Arabian Mounted Native Costume Champ 1 2 1 Arabian English Pl Champ 2 5 1 *MIDSTATE ARABIAN SHOW (86052) * *Region: 2* *03-MAY-86 to 04-MAY-86* Arabian English Pl 1 7 1 Arabian English Pl AT Champ 1 5 2 Arabian English Pl Champ 1 8 4 *MARJORIE R KOLLER SPRING (86026) * *Region: 3* *29-MAR-86 to 30-MAR-86* Arabian Park Horse 1 2 .5 Arabian English Pl 1 9 2 Arabian English Pl 1 6 1 Arabian English Pl 1 9 2 Arabian English Pl Champ 1 10 4 *SCOTTSDALE ALL ARABIAN (86005) * *Region: 7* *08-FEB-86 to 09-FEB-86* Arabian Ladies Side Saddle 5 10 0 *SO AZ ALL ARAB CHARITY (86004) * *Region: 7* *31-JAN-86 to 02-FEB-86* Arabian English Pl 5 8 0 Arabian English Pl 4 14 0 Arabian Park Horse 1 2 .5 Arabian Ladies Side Saddle 2 3 0 Arabian English Pl AT 1 8 2 Arabian Park Horse Champ 1 2 1 Foals ( 279 all together) 

Exported to Canada in 1995.






































-------------------------------------------------

Aurab (AULANI x RABNA)

Shows: None on record but AHA didn't record shows back then.

Foals: over 1000





























-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















Farlane (ABU FARWA x ALLEYNA)

Shows: None on record

Foals: 298


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Great choices! I LOVE that Abu Farwa line and am looking at a few mares of his myself!

I was wondering, seeing as how they provide show records, if you could look up two of mine that I just got?

Chief's Affection and Shai's Commander.
That'd be great!

And congrats on Onyx's score! He's a gorgeous looking boy!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I'm just curious about my trainer's horses because they're all so amazing and very pretty. Here they are:
> Bellas Caliph
> Du Nasrs Angel
> Du Jesabelle
> ...



Bellas Caliph (Fay Lombar X Matara Belle Echo)

Shows: none

Foals: none

Pictures:


















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Du Nasrs Angel (Matara Sherif x Dhar Kheroufa)

Shows: None

Foals: AM ALULA 

Pictures:










her foal:










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Du Jesabelle (Fadrian CMC X Bint Belle Echo)

Shows: None

Foals: DU Isabella, DU NASRS MIRAGE 

Pictures:










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DU Isabella (DU Nasrs Destiny X DU Jesabelle)

Shows: None

Foals: None

Pictures:









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Du Dadron Abecho (Sah Hasim Khabar x Du Laurel Nasra)

Shows: None

Foals: AM ALULA 

Pictures:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Could you look up 'Wantley Wildcard'? Not sure if wildcard is one or two words... He is in AUS, so it may not work, but worth a go!


couldn't find another under that name. If he is registered with AHA i will be able to see it.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

grayshell38 said:


> YOU ARE GOD! Please and thanks on Rio Deja Vu- HAHR 4A339859
> and Phazon Fireblaze- 1982 arabian stallion
> and pedigree for Talisman- AHR0012063 I only really need the sire and dam.
> Any info on past owners, show records and such for Deja vu and Phazon would be great. And maybe while I'm taking advantage of your services you could tell me any info on deja vu's sire and dam. (show records, progeny...blah blah.) anything really! THANKS SOOO MUCH! I have been trying to find someone with the database FOREVER to learn more about my mare!! Thanks again!!!


 Rio De Ja Vu (JLP CAPTAIN COOK x TIA MARIE)

Shows: None

Foals: None

Pictures:

Half brother El Jamamin (Ansata El Mamluke x Tia Marie)


















-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Phazon Fireblaze (

Shows: None

Foals: PHAZONSTARBABY 

Pictures:

None sorry.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Talisman (ROUFUS x ROUFEENE)

Shows: None

Foals: 42

Pictures:









--------------------------

JLP CAPTAIN COOK (MEINSPRING x CL MARTHA)

Shows: None

Foals: 15 (sorry im to lazy to look at them all.)

Pictures:

None

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TIA MARIE (SUR-GALAHAD x DIKLAT)

Shows: None

Foals: 10

Pictures: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Pictures of horses in Da ja vu's pedigree


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Janasse said:


> Wow! Can you please look up RS Dolly? 21 yr old bay arabian mare??? Thanks so much!!!!!



RS Dolly (DH LAMP LIGHTER x CHAR-RALLA)

Shows: None

Foals: None

Pictures: 

Half sister

*Kristi Marie *_*
DH Lamp Lighter x DH Kristi*_










some horses in her pedigree

Frezon (I LOVE this stallion)




























FERNEYN*










*FLAMING FIRE


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Great choices! I LOVE that Abu Farwa line and am looking at a few mares of his myself!
> 
> I was wondering, seeing as how they provide show records, if you could look up two of mine that I just got?
> 
> ...



Chief's Affection ( THE CHIEF JUSTICE x ALADDINSAFFECTION)
sweeps mare

Shows:

*WILD ROSE AHA ANNUAL SHOW (1794) * *Region: 17* *06-JUN-92 to 07-JUN-92* Arabian Mare Breeding 2 3 0 Arabian Mare Breeding Champ 2 2 0 *PARKLAND ARAB & HA SHOW (901707) * *Region: 17* *02-JUL-90 to 04-JUL-90* Arabian Mare Breeding 6 9 0 *WILD ROSE ARABIAN HS (901731) * *Region: 17* *29-JUN-90 to 01-JUL-90* Arabian Mare Breeding 1 10 2 *AURORA AHA SHOW 2 (901713) * *Region: 17* *15-JUN-90 to 17-JUN-90* Arabian Mare Breeding 1 4 1 *AURORA AHA SHOW I (901712) * *Region: 17* *13-JUN-90 to 15-JUN-90* Arabian Mare Breeding 1 3 .5 *WESTERNER EXPO SPRING 3 (901710) * *Region: 17* *21-MAY-90 to 21-MAY-90* Arabian Mare Breeding 4 8 0 *WESTERNER EXPO SPRING 2 (901709) * *Region: 17* *20-MAY-90 to 20-MAY-90* Arabian Mare Breeding 3 7 0 *WESTERN EXPO SP ARAB SH I (901708) * *Region: 17* *19-MAY-90 to 19-MAY-90* Arabian Mare Breeding 3 9 0 *REGION 6 CHAMPIONSHIP (890607) * *Region: 6* *24-JUN-89 to 25-JUN-89* Arabian Yearling Filly Champ CHAMP 1 8 0 

Foals:
SOL ATTRACTION SAJ MASTER JUSTICE *CHIEFS PRIDE* 

Pictures:

Sire:





































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shai S Commander (SIMEON SHAI x TC MOONLIGHT)








* Breeding Entry*
Shows:
Arabian Yearling Colts/Geldings Champ TOP 10 10 0 *WILD ROSE AHA ANNUAL SHOW (1794) * *Region: 17* *06-JUN-92 to 07-JUN-92* Arabian Stallion Breeding 2 3 0 Arabian Stallion Breeding Champ 2 2 0 
Foals:
SHAI'S GINGER ROSE LA HV EL ZAPATERO'S LIBERTY MOON 
Pictures:

Sire:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you Twilight!
I'm a little bit messed up, though. Could you tell me what the numbers after her shows?

Arabian Mare Breeding *2 3 0* Arabian Mare Breeding Champ *2 2 0*


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, this is very helpful!


----------



## allie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

I just rescued an arabian mare...apparently she is from a famous bloodline of Naborr and has been to some shows...her name is Amon Flash Dancer... any infos or pics of her when she wasnt at deaths door would be great...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Thank you Twilight!
> I'm a little bit messed up, though. Could you tell me what the numbers after her shows?
> 
> Arabian Mare Breeding *2 3 0* Arabian Mare Breeding Champ *2 2 0*


yep, the first # is the place they got, second # is now many horses in the class and the third is if they got any points for the class.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah!
Thank you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry TA, if it's not too much trouble, could you look up R Khasper?
Thanks!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to bother you again, but would you mind looking up these two for me? 
Phazons Fiery Feather, Raffles lightning Blaze, Andromedas Blazin star, and My Bijou Baby. I am trying to piece together the muddled story I was told by the people that sold me my horse. Apparantly My Bijou Baby is Deja's sister, but I want to find out for sure. And the others are ones that I suspect are out of the same stallion my colt is. Any help would be great! -I only really need to know if they are related, unless there is someting like photos or show records or something, Thanks Again!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, Is there a way that you could look up and see offspring of Bentlee....Thank you


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Is there a way you can look up E-Huckslee #0618670 and find any pictures and show records.


----------



## ZiggyKlepto (Aug 23, 2009)

I _really _hope I get this name correct: could you please look up CR Sam Terrific? # 0511891

I almost bought him last year, but decided against it because it didn't "feel right". I've always wondered what happened to him. The lady said she'd probably sell him to a lesson barn if I didn't buy (probably not the best place for the little guy), so I'm hoping the new owners are listed.

Thank you very much!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I dont know if you can still do this, and also realise the threaD IS OLD, BUT IF YOU COULD, COULD YOU LOOK UP THE FOLLOWING NAMES FOR MY FRIEND?


JANOA
PHARLO
JANO
Bandolaa (sire is falk)

Sorry had caps lock on


----------



## RedBlaze (May 31, 2011)

My gelding is RW Flameboyance
 I believe he used to be a previous halter horse but I've never found out for sure


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha Red :wink: Good to see you again, havent been on HI in yonks :smile: Flameboyance, I likes it :grin:


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Could you look up Desteene Moon? Half arabian.


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Would someone please look up LCA Diamond if it's not too much trouble? Purebred Arabian. Thank you so much!


----------

